

The Hammer: A Muscle-Controlled, Light-Up Dildo - obiefernandez
http://www.toymakerproject.com/hammer/

======
obiefernandez
From the site: What can you do with The Hammer?

* Receive visual feedback for Kegel exercises or physical therapy * Have a lightsaber duel * Get a blowjob or handjob in the dark * Watch the Hammer change color as you orgasm * …or anything else you can program!

Right now The Hammer has two modes: the test-your-strength game, where the
more you squeeze, the more it lights up; and a demo mode which cycles through
all of the colors of the LEDs. Soon I hope to connect the Arduino to my
Android phone, and then I’ll be able to do even more cool things!

